# Win 7 64 bit RAID 0 einrichten



## Luemmel (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir hier jemand erklären, wie ich unter WIN7 ein Raid 0 mit 2 SAmsung F3 Sata Platten einrichte?

Ich habe kein Diskettenlaufwerk, Mainboard ist das GA-MA770 UD3  (Am2+ Sockel).

Ist denn so ein Raid Verbund wirklich schneller, als eine einzelne Platte und in wie weit macht sich das in der Praxis überhaupt bemerkbar?

Vielen Dank schnonmal für eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße und eine schöne Weihnachtszeit euch allen!!


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

Beim Gigabyte musste beim BIOS POST igend ne F-Taste drücken (das Handbuch verrät dir mehr).
Dort kannst du dann den Raid einichten. AFAIK werden aber alle Daten auf den Platten gelöscht.

Leistungsmäßig werden da einige Vorgänge schneller ablaufen, vorallem Kopieren und Installieren. Evtl. wird auch der Windows Start ein wenig verringert. Genaue Werte bekommst du aber nur durch Benchmarks.

Wenn du richtig Speed in dein System haben willst, lass den Raid weg und kauf dir für ca. 170 Euro ne SSD. Ich persönlich habe stressige Erfahrungen mit Zero-Raids gemacht.


----------



## billythekitt (6. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du auch über windows machen wenn du eine dritte Platte als boot platte hast. Ansonsten nur über das BIOS.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

Achso ja natürlich.
Ich bin mit meiner Aussage davon ausgegangen, dass er nur 2 Platten hat und somit *erst *den Raid erstellen muss, auf den er dann installiert.

Ansonsten geht das auch später.


----------



## Luemmel (6. Dezember 2010)

Hätte auch ne 3. Platte. Aber Ziel wäre eigentlich schon, das BS auf dem Raidvedund laufen zu lassen


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

Dann steht die Antwort oben.

Und denk nochmal über ne SSD nach. Die dinger sind einfach göttlich.


----------



## PEG96 (6. Dezember 2010)

aber der preis pro gb is is nich wirklich göttlich
also ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine problem mit meinem raid0


----------

